# Looking for a new addition to the family



## unkuthz (Sep 21, 2013)

My family and I are looking for a new a new addition to the family. We are a family of 4. My son is 9 and daughter is 5. We live in rural Kansas just east of El Dorado, my home town. We live on 5 acres just outside the small town of Rosalia. We would like to rescue a GSD or a pair if needed. We have previously had a pair of GSD's before moving into town several years ago and we now have the room for him/her to run again. Please PM me if there you know of any in my area, Wichita/Kansas City. Thanks.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm thinking you may be in the wrong section...this section is for postings of dogs in shelters who are in urgent need of rescue. maybe a moderator can move you to a section where you will get more/better responses.


----------

